# *shrug* random pics.



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Tommy loves his Mommy!









Pono <3









Shoot mom caught me!









Toby <3









Wiggles (hooded) and QTip (rex)


















Anyone know what color QTIP is???
and I got told that Wiggles is an American Blue hooded.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Cuuuute!


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh... the 'caught me' picture makes me think of Julia, every time she is about to make a mad dash to the box springs of the mattress.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are cute pictures. As for color? Not a clue!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol many people are telling me fawn so i think im just going to go with that.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Cute
Jess x


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

they are cute!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Can't really tell, but Qtip looks RY.


----------

